

Free Incoming SMS for All US Short Codes and 46% Price Drop in Outbound - bevenky
https://www.plivo.com/blog/free-incoming-sms-for-all-us-short-codes-and-outbound-price-drop/

======
ad93611
Wow! This is great. The prices of infrastructure services like AWS, Plivo are
mostly falling down. I wonder if these price drops are forced due to
competition or if the services expect to see an increase in usage due to price
drops.

------
dsernst
Great price! Way more affordable than Twilio:
[https://www.twilio.com/sms/pricing](https://www.twilio.com/sms/pricing)

